# .204 Ruger vs .223 Remington/5.56



## DranDran

Looking for a dedicated coyote rifle instead of using my deer rifle. I've shot a Ranch Rifle in .223 a few years ago but not enough to decide if I like the caliber and have never used the .204, does one have any advantage over the other?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger

Can't compare em for ya, cuz I only have the 204, but I really like the 204.


----------



## Rediculous

Their is nothing wrong with either caliber for hunting varmints. They both offer high speed rounds with fairly good trajectory. The only advantage is the availability and versatility of the .223. You will be hard pressed to find .204 at local ammo suppliers and the price of ammo will be greater than the .223. The .204 would be a dedicated weapon where a .223 can be used in many more arenas. With the right twist rate of barrel in a AR-15 platform you can have a varmint/self defense package capable of firing higher weight bullets like 77g smk's and 70g barnes TSX's. The only question is really personal preference and willingness to spend a little more for the .204. IMO the .223 is easier to practice with since rounds are more available which makes it the better candidate. I don't have anything against .204, it is a fine caliber, but you may spend a deal more to get in the same amount of trigger time as the .223


----------



## DranDran

Rediculous said:


> Their is nothing wrong with either caliber for hunting varmints. They both offer high speed rounds with fairly good trajectory. The only advantage is the availability and versatility of the .223. You will be hard pressed to find .204 at local ammo suppliers and the price of ammo will be greater than the .223. The .204 would be a dedicated weapon where a .223 can be used in many more arenas. With the right twist rate of barrel in a AR-15 platform you can have a varmint/self defense package capable of firing higher weight bullets like 77g smk's and 70g barnes TSX's. The only question is really personal preference and willingness to spend a little more for the .204. IMO the .223 is easier to practice with since rounds are more available which makes it the better candidate. I don't have anything against .204, it is a fine caliber, but you may spend a deal more to get in the same amount of trigger time as the .223


Can't have ARs here in NY, yesterday was the registration deadline. Although it would be fun to see my brother's face when he saw I bought one since he thinks they're evil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

Good post Rediculous. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/ballistics/2013-Standard-Ballistics.pdf

Here is a copy of the Hornady ballistics chart, it may help you decide.

I have both calibers and quite honestly prefer the 204 over the 223. the 223 is more readily available as loaded ammo, but components are out there for both if you reload. The 204 flat outperforms the 223, but will cost a bit more to buy factory ammo.


----------



## Rediculous

"Can't have ARs here in NY, yesterday was the registration deadline. Although it would be fun to see my brother's face when he saw I bought one since he thinks they're evil"

My advise, Do NOT comply


----------



## DranDran

Rediculous said:


> "Can't have ARs here in NY, yesterday was the registration deadline. Although it would be fun to see my brother's face when he saw I bought one since he thinks they're evil"
> 
> My advise, Do NOT comply


I don't plan to comply, but no one I know has one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DranDran

Short said:


> You may not agree with the laws, but don't tell someone else to put thier gun rights in jeopardy. Although I disagree with alot of the laws regarding firearms, telling someone to partake in an illegal action is absolutely stupid.
> 
> To the OP....keep it legal. Don't jeopardize your rights. Yes the law is rediculous, but as a responsible firearm owner, it's your responsibility to follow it.


I don't have anything that is considered an "assault weapon" that's why I'm not complying with the laws

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DranDran

DranDran said:


> I don't have anything that is considered an "assault weapon" that's why I'm not complying with the laws.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least with the registration part because I dot have anything that is required to be. I started looking at the .25-06 as well as a dual purpose rifle


----------



## youngdon

What calibers do you have now ?


----------



## DranDran

youngdon said:


> What calibers do you have now ?


.22 lr, I don't have a big game rifle. Only the I have that's legally capable of killing deer is my 12 gauge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I'm a 243 fan as well they shoot flat and you can get from 55gr bullets for varmints up to a 105gr (although many production rifles will only shoot up to a 100gr bullet accurately.


----------



## Dang Dawg

A 204 is almost equal to a 22/250 in speed and wind drift, and a 22/250 is far superior to the 223/5.56.

BUT!

That's only up to 45 gr bullet which is about max in a 204.

A 223 can shoot much larger bullets and a 22/250 even bigger.

SOOOO

If you need a larger bullet and plan to shoot past 250 or 300 yards you need a 223 ,/22/250.

Most cases a 204 will serve you perfect for varmints and predators up to coyote. As far as anything bigger you really need to go to a 243. There again you can shoot larger bullets.

PS you will never beat a 243 for killing coyotes at ANY range but you will never find a bullet/load that is fur friendly...


----------



## DranDran

Dang Dawg said:


> A 204 is almost equal to a 22/250 in speed and wind drift, and a 22/250 is far superior to the 223/5.56.
> BUT!
> That's only up to 45 gr bullet which is about max in a 204.
> A 223 can shoot much larger bullets and a 22/250 even bigger.
> SOOOO
> If you need a larger bullet and plan to shoot past 250 or 300 yards you need a 223 ,/22/250.
> Most cases a 204 will serve you perfect for varmints and predators up to coyote. As far as anything bigger you really need to go to a 243. There again you can shoot larger bullets.
> PS you will never beat a 243 for killing coyotes at ANY range but you will never find a bullet/load that is fur friendly...


Pelt damage isn't a problem, we're going after them for population control

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DranDran

I decided on a .204 Ruger for a designated varmint gun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

You're gonna like the 204, there is something about spitting a pill past 4000fps and hitting a target that tickles me.

shoot 55gr Noslers out of my 243 it's been a long time since I had a pass through on a coyote. I did cut a fox nearly in half though. (spined him)


----------



## DranDran

youngdon said:


> You're gonna like the 204, there is something about spitting a pill past 4000fps and hitting a target that tickles me.
> 
> shoot 55gr Noslers out of my 243 it's been a long time since I had a pass through on a coyote. I did cut a fox nearly in half though. (spined him)


I decided I'm going to pick up a .243 handi rifle down the line too. More so for the others that will be hunting with me (both deer and coyote). I have a friend that wants to hunt with small game and coyotes with me and she can handle a .243 just fine, on top of that my mom who's going to start hunting has back issues and can't shoot guns with more recoil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Look into a Savage Axis they are light accurate and inexpensive. Some models come with an inexpensive scope and rings too.


----------



## Rick Howard

Either would be suitable. The .223 has many more options for ammo but the .204 is under .22 cal. That makes it exempt from the centerfire restriction during deer season, where they exist.


----------



## SerenityNetworks

DranDran, I predict you will be having a lot of fun with your choice. As you said, this is for a dedicated rifle and not for a versatile rifle. I had the same philosophy when I got my CZ 527 in .204 Ruger. I still refer to the rifle as the "queen of my harem". What I really enjoy is (1) the ability to keep the target in the scope past the bullet's impact and (2) point blank range is anywhere from zero to just shy of 300 yards (if I figure a 3" allowable target area). That really makes bullet drop calculations easy 

Enjoy!


----------



## Ruger

I think a lot of serious predator hunters end up dedicating a rifle just for predators. There are some calibers that work for both is the beauty of it, depending on what you want.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees

Ruger said:


> I think a lot of serious predator hunters end up dedicating a rifle just for predators. There are some calibers that work for both is the beauty of it, depending on what you want.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


I bought the 22-250 for coyote hunting and shooting prairie dogs. I have also used it to harvest deer. I use the 60 gn vmax for the yotes and dogs and a 60 gn soft point for the deer. Works great.


----------



## youngdon

My wife wishes I had a dedicated varmint rifle. She says the safe would be less crowded. I urge each of you to explore The possibilities of a new caliber.


----------



## Dust

Short said:


> You may not agree with the laws, but don't tell someone else to put thier gun rights in jeopardy. Although I disagree with alot of the laws regarding firearms, telling someone to partake in an illegal action is absolutely stupid.
> 
> To the OP....keep it legal. Don't jeopardize your rights. Yes the law is rediculous, but as a responsible firearm owner, it's your responsibility to follow it.


https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTEKQjABUbdZcd6TuMiy7XUj2SfhtFPpkSej4AY0rrJRBbT9O6DYw


----------



## DranDran

youngdon said:


> My wife wishes I had a dedicated varmint rifle. She says the safe would be less crowded. I urge each of you to explore The possibilities of a new caliber.


I like a .270 for deer, Model 1912 winchester in 12 gauge for turkey and trap, the soon to be mine (hopefully) 16 gauge double for upland birds and small game. Then the .204 lol, I like to give each gun a specific use

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i just like guns

so i come up with excuse to buy a new one


----------



## youngdon

Lol me too ! Then I have the opportunity to explore the reloading side of each cartridge.


----------



## DranDran

I did the same with the 16 gauge, I "needed" something lighter for a bird gun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinSulikowski

I love my browning 204 just wish i didnt get a bull barrel.


----------



## DranDran

KevinSulikowski said:


> I love my browning 204 just wish i didnt get a bull barrel.


My neighbor has a browning a bolt (I think) in .300 short mag. He loves the rifle but sadly it's a little out of my price range

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHampton

I'm turning my .223 (Oatmeal) into a .204AI


----------



## youngdon

You can rename it Grits ! But I think that it would be (if you are serious) a waste of time and money. A 10* change in the shoulder ain't gonna make that much difference and might cause a feeding issue.


----------



## dwtrees

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i just like guns
> 
> so i come up with excuse to buy a new one :smile:


Don't need an excuse to buy a new rifle or pistol as I have the wife convinced they are good investments.


----------

